# Original Xbox Error 13



## Deleted User (Aug 20, 2008)

Hi everyone

Recently from a secondhand shop I bought a modded Xbox with the Xecuter 2 chip. I heard about Auto Installer Deluxe and decided to burn that to a CD-RW and I put it in the Xbox and coldbooted it.

I chose the one click modchip install to install XBMC (I set the modchip to have flash protection OFF as said in a tutorial), and after a few seconds during the installation it said something about an error, then said successfully installed.

After rebooting, it comes up with "Error Code 13" when the modchip is turned off, and "Error Code 14" when it is turned on. 

A lot of FAQs say that trying to coldboot Auto Installer Deluxe or Slayer's EvoX Auto Installer should allow me to try and reinstall the Dashboard but neither of those options work - it just comes up with the Error and doesn't even launch the disc.

Also, when I try and run FlashBios 3.0.3 from Memory Bank 2, using a DVD Remote (I also have an unofficial Xbox controller which doesn't work on the Flashbios menu) whatever I press (up, down, left, right, enter, etc) just comes up with a message saying


"No C:\Bios found..."


Can anyone help me fix my Xbox???

(NB: For some reason, the Xbox will still let me coldboot normal Xbox games, but none of the autoinstallers)


----------



## lenselijer (Aug 20, 2008)

error 13 has something to do with the internal clock i think.
this was fixed with the latest exploits, you should boot slayer installer disc and reinstall the official xbox dashboard.

then install the latest autoinstaller.


----------



## Deleted User (Aug 20, 2008)

lenselijer said:
			
		

> error 13 has something to do with the internal clock i think.
> this was fixed with the latest exploits, you should *boot slayer installer disc* and reinstall the official xbox dashboard.
> 
> then install the latest autoinstaller.


Won't let me. Just goes to the error screen.


----------



## lenselijer (Aug 20, 2008)

you can fix the error by hotswapping the hdd and replace all files on the C:\ drive with the original xbox dashboard.

or you can reflash your chip with the latest bios which can skip error 13, but you need a programmer for that.


----------



## Deleted User (Aug 20, 2008)

How can I reflash my chip? Like I said, Flashbios isn't working properly.

Also, how do I hotswap? All the tutorials I can find are overcomplicated for me...


----------



## Deleted User (Aug 20, 2008)

Note:

When I use Flashbios and select anything it says

"No C:\Bios found..."

Then I can't do anything but turn off the Xbox.

And inserting a disc does nothing either.


----------



## lenselijer (Aug 21, 2008)

The new bios file should be located on your harddrive in c:\bios, so you will need to hotswap and put the bios on your harddrive.

or maybe you harddrive is already unlocked? then you can just connect it to your pc like normal


----------



## hamstarr (Aug 21, 2008)

if it's locked try wdcwdcwdcwdc (something like that) as unlock code, worked with my original drive


----------



## Deleted User (Aug 22, 2008)

UPDATE:

OK, for some reason Slayer's Auto Installer starts working now, using Memorex CDs.

Thanks everyone


----------



## soopa (May 25, 2015)

where can i download this "boot slayer installer disc"


----------

